# MTB in Nürnberg mieten



## Sw00p (25. Juli 2010)

Hallo,
ich komme aus Dresden und meine Freundin wohnt in Nürnberg und sie hat sich vor kurzem ein MTB geholt. Jetzt möchte ich mit ihr das kommende Wochenende ein bisschen fahren, hab aber im Moment keine Möglichkeit mein Fahrrad nach Nürnberg zu bringen. Daher such ich einen Laden, wo man ein brauchbares MTB übers Wochenende mieten kann. Könnt ihr das in der Region um Nürnberg empfehlen? 
Danke


----------



## NobbyNico (26. Juli 2010)

Hallo Sw00p,

in Nürnberg direkt kenne ich keinen Laden. Aber die Fahrradecke in Erlangen verleiht Räder über das Wochenende (Samstag - Dienstag). 
Hab mir selbst erst letzes Wochenende ein Rennrad ausgeliehen. Ich glaube für eine Fully wollten die 50 .

http://www.fahrradecke.de/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altitude (26. Juli 2010)

Frag mal bei Southparkcycles in der Fürther Waldstr. nach - die haben immer die Demo-Fullys von Marin zum Verleihen da...


----------

